

Hourly App Rankings - weeklyhack
http://AppCastr.com
I built this little hack over a week and was wondering if anyone thinks it's interesting. It's basically a ranking tracker for the appstore that generates a stock chart like graph based for each app. The differentiator over things like App Annie is that it updates every hour so you can see near realtime changes in the appstore rankings to uncover trends etc. Would love your feedback!
======
nalin
This is useful. Stock charts for apps.

~~~
weeklyhack
Thanks, I'm glad you like it. If you have any questions for me, please let me
know.

